# 2.7T oil leak



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

I have a friend with a 2.7T with about 68K miles. There is a puff of blue smoke just after starting. Could this be valve guide seals?
TIA


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

no. valve guide seals dont typicaly fail on the 2.7T engines. More than likely a PCV getting oil into the intake or bad seals in the turbos.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

yeah, quite possible its something wrong with the turbos.. is he experiencing a lack of boost?


----------

